# French: Quand est-ce que le passé simple a commencé à disparaître à l'oral ?



## Januarius

Bonjour à tous.

Quand est-ce que le passé simple a commencé à disparaître dans la langue courante? Par exemple, Voltaire ou Rousseau auraient-ils utilisé le passé simple dans la vie quotidienne?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je crois qu'il est impossible de donner une date précise. C'est au plus tard ( sans doute avant ) au 18ème siècle qu'il est remplacé dans la langue orale de l'Ile-de -France par le passé composé. Dans certaines régions comme l'Ouest des  régularisations en -is pour toutes les conjugaisons ont existé, mais ne se sont pas maintenues. V.Hugo cite dans les "Misérables" une prière populaire, "La patenôtre blanche avec des formes comme " (je) trouvis, couchis,rencontris"


----------



## ChrisPa

ma grand-mère (dans l'ouest de la France) parlait encore beaucoup au passé simple.. il y a encore 30 ans


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais entendu mes grands-parents l'utiliser, et pourtant ils étaient nés avec le XXe siècle.
Il y a bien sûr des cas particuliers, dus à la région, au milieu familial, au niveau d'instruction des gens. Mais dans l'ensemble, je pense que ça fait belle lurette que la passé simple n'est plus employé dans la vie de tous les jours.


----------



## itka

Chez moi non plus, on ne parlait pas au passé simple... Pourtant la plus jeune de mes grands-mères était née en 1889 ! Je ne l'ai jamais entendue ni elle, ni ses amis, dont certains plus âgés qu'elle et d'un milieu social bien plus élevé... 

En fait, je crois bien que je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un _*parler naturellement* _au passé simple...ni dans la vie, ni même dans la fiction. Je pense à des pièces de théâtre, à des films du début du XXe ... mais j'insiste sur "naturellement" car, bien entendu, on peut encore maintenant employer ce temps pour faire un effet. 

Est-ce que vous avez le souvenir de films se passant à une époque récente (fin XIXe ou XXe siècle) où on rencontre le passé simple dans les dialogues ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Januarius said:


> Quand est-ce que le passé simple a commencé à disparaître dans la langue courante?


Avant le XVIIIe siècle, à en croire les grammairiens. Par exemple, « Des témoignages du XVIIIe s. montrent que le passé simple n’appartenait plus à l’usage oral spontané : cf. Brunot, _Hist_., t. VI, p. 1457 » (_Le bon usage_, §882). Ils affirment aussi que « Dans le Midi, le passé simple est encore vivant », ce qui me semble légèrement exagéré.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Est-ce que vous avez le souvenir de films se passant à une époque récente (fin XIXe ou XXe siècle) où on rencontre le passé simple dans les dialogues ?


Peut-être que les acteurs des films du XIXe utilisaient le passé simple dans leurs dialogues, mais comme c'était encore l'époque du cinéma muet, c'est difficile à dire !


----------



## itka

Tu te moques de moi ! 
Je voulais dire : est-ce que des scénaristes, des dialoguistes ou des réalisateurs ont fait parler leurs acteurs au passé simple quand l'histoire se déroulait au XIXe ? au début du XXe ?
En fait, plus j'y pense et moins il me semble avoir entendu ça... même dans un film se passant au XVIIe ou au XVIIIe...


----------



## tilt

Oui, il se moque, car tu a bien dit ce que tu voulais dire : _de films *se passant *à une époque récente_.

Ceci dit, les textes de la plupart des films historiques sont écrits en français moderne (heureusement pour les spectateurs), même si les dialoguistes y mettent quelques fioritures archaïsantes pour donner l'impression que.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Ceci dit, les textes de la plupart des films historiques sont écrits en français moderne (heureusement pour les spectateurs), même si les dialoguistes y mettent quelques fioritures archaïsantes pour donner l'impression que.


 Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche. Je pense en effet que ce genre de dialogues est forcément biaisé.


----------



## itka

Oh, vous êtes durs tous les deux ! 
Si on avait encore employé couramment le passé simple, mettons au début du XXe, tout naturellement les dialogues dans les films en auraient porté la trace, non ?
Et dans les pièces de théâtre "populaire" (du XVIIIe, du XIXe...) ? Est-ce que les dialogues des gens "normaux" ne devraient pas être au passé simple ?

Je crois bien que Capnprep a raison : le passé simple a disparu du français parlé il y a bien longtemps !


----------



## Maître Capello

Même dans _Le Cid_ (XVIIe), le passé simple est exceptionnel dans les dialogues.

En tout cas, le passé simple a disparu de l'oral bien avant le subjonctif imparfait…


----------



## Januarius

Merci à tous pour les réponses intéressantes!

Après avoir lu vos réponses, j'ai trouvé plusieurs exemples de l'utilisation du passé simple dans les pièces de Marivaux (18e siècle). En voici un:

«Je vous ai dit qu'un jour à la chasse...je la rencontrai près de sa maison; j'avais soif, elle alla me chercher à boire: je fus enchanté de sa beauté et de sa simplicité, je lui en fis l'aveu.» («La Double Inconstance»).

Mais, ceci étant, j'ai l'impression que Marivaux utilise le plus souvent le passé composé.


----------



## Nanon

Dans cet exemple, l'utilisation du passé simple par Marivaux est de l'ordre du récit, tout comme dans le Cid : 


> Nous partîmes cinq cents, mais par un prompt renfort
> Nous nous vîmes trois mille en arrivant au port.


L'utilisation du passé simple est également une ressource intéressante au service du style et du rythme : l'alexandrin chez Corneille, une prose plus concise chez Marivaux. Cet usage ne reflète pas forcément le langage de l'époque...


----------



## plantin

Maître Capello said:


> Même dans _Le Cid_ (XVIIe), le passé simple est exceptionnel dans les dialogues.


Curieuse formulation, le théâtre n'étant par nature qu'un dialogue ; même les tirades, comme celle de Rodrigue racontant son combat, s'adressent à quelqu'un.
De toutes façons, le théâtre classique n'est pas un bon indicateur de l'évolution du passé simple, parce que son emploi était contraint par la règle de l'unité de temps. L’action devait tenir en une journée, ce qui ne convenait pas au passé simple, réservé par la règle classique aux événements plus anciens.
Les entorses que Corneille fait à cette règle dans le Cid, ainsi les passés simples de la tirade de Rodrigue, citée par Nanon ci-dessus, lui sont ainsi reprochées dans la célèbre "Querelle du Cid".
Inversement, Racine, dans Phèdre, respecte la règle dans le plus bel enchaînement de passés simples du théâtre classique:
_...Je le vis, je rougis, je pâlis à sa vue ;
Un trouble s'éleva dans mon âme éperdue..._
parce que ce coup de foudre fait référence à un événement plus lointain qu'un passé immédiat.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bonjour à tous.

Je trouve souvent des verbes au passé simple dans les jounaux, par exemple "Le monde", par contre il est extrêmement rare de rencontrer le subjonctif imparfait, à l'exception de quelques expressions figées. En ce qui concerne le passé simple, j'ai lu quelque part qu'il est encore utilisé à l'oral au Canada? Est-ce vrai?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> est encore utilisé à l'oral au Canada? Est-ce vrai?


Bonjour, Olaszinhok
Oui, d'après Wikipedia c'est vrai: Voir cet article (vers la fin: ''local variations'') Passé simple - Wikipedia: _''In North America the passé simple continues to be used, at least more than merely in France...''  . _Je pense que ''North America'' ne peut se référer qu'au Canada - dans ce contexte.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Passé simple - Wikipedia: _''In _



Merci de m'avoir signalé le lien ci-dessus, en tout cas je ne crois pas trop à la théorie selon laquelle l'anglais aurait influencé le français par rapport à l'utilisation du passé simple à l'oral.  À mon avis, il doit y avoir d'autres raisons historiques et linguistiques.


----------



## bearded

Eh bien, selon Wikipedia le français canadien ''retained its use'' suite à l'influence de l'anglais, à savoir le passé simple était déjà bien présent/disponible en français, mais au lieu de disparaître (pratiquement) comme en France, il se serait conservé  à l'oral jusqu'à nos jours au Canada. L'évolution de la langue aurait été un peu différente grâce à la proximité de l'anglais.  C'est une théorie qui ne me paraît pas complètement invraisemblable. En tout cas, je suis d'accord qu'il peut bien y avoir d'autres raisons aussi.


----------



## Olaszinhok

En tout cas, aujourd'hui l'utilisation du passé simple doit être bien restreinte, même au Québec.
J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un du Québec puisse apporter son témoignage sur ce sujet.
.


----------



## Nicomon

Longtemps plus tard...

Cette Québécoise confirme que le passé simple est *très* restreint au Québec.  Tout au moins à l'oral.
Moi par exemple,  je ne l'utilise pas, et je suis née en 1953. À l'écrit, je ne saurais dire s'il est plus courant ici qu'en France, mais j'en serais étonnée. 

Je serais curieuse de connaître les sources de Wikipedia.  Il est vrai que certains mots encore bien vivants au Québec et maintenant considérés comme des québécismes sont en fait des mots bien français, qui ont moins bien vieilli ailleurs. Mais que je sache, ce n'est pas le cas du passé simple.

Je ne cite que le premier paragraphe de cette page de la Banque de dépannage linguistique (BDL) qui est un site québécois.
Les plus curieux pourront cliquer sur le lien : 





> Le passé simple est le temps de l’indicatif qui est le moins utilisé aujourd’hui. Il est pratiquement absent de la langue parlée et on le réserve à l’écrit principalement pour les récits. À l’oral, on lui préfère le passé composé — et c’est souvent aussi le cas à l’écrit. Le recul du passé simple a débuté il y a longtemps et on l’explique par différentes raisons.


----------

